# I HAVE A COUPLE OF CAT TAILS, ER, TALES



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

One is not about my cat, but about a cat who for about a year lived in my neighborhood. His name was Cujo, yes, named after the Stephen King dog, but I have no idea why. Anyway, he was a black cat with brown eyes, which I found unusual. Anyhoo, he was a very friendly cat who made sure that everybody noticed him. He loved to get into peoples cars and visit with them. One of his favorite things to do was "kill" my walking stick. I've got his teeth and claw marks on my stick as a reminder. Not to many months ago, he went missing, but fortunately came back. My guess was that he got into a car to visit and went for a ride! Shortly after Christmas last year, he and the human he owned moved. I still miss him and look for him when I take my walks. I hope whereever he's moved to, he gets to visit lots of people in cars and there's someone who has a walking stick he can "kill."" My other story is about my cat Kitt. I have arthritis in my neck and for Christmas I was given one of those neck wraps(I can't think at the moment what they are really called,) shaped like a cat, that you can heat up in the microwave. For some reason, whenever I have it around my neck Kitt becomes very jealous and hisses and growls at it. Mind you, when I have it just lying on my bed she pays absolutely no attention to it! Go figure! :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

That's hilarious about the neck cat...

:lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I really do hope cujo is happy in his new home, I think it's funny you cat hisses at that thing. :lol:


----------

